
The design philosophy of the AK-47 - askari01
http://communicationnation.blogspot.com/2010/02/design-philosophy-of-ak-47.html?m=1
======
Lio
Worth pointing out in the design of the AK47 that it was based on the earlier
work of Hugo Schmeisser.

Not just that Mikhail Kalashnikov took inspiration from Schmisser but that he
also had Schmisser working on the project as a prisoner of war. [0]

That doesn't mute any of the design discussions that were taken but it's worth
remembering where the design came from.

[0] [https://wehrmachthistory.com/heer/the-lies-about-
ak-47-were-...](https://wehrmachthistory.com/heer/the-lies-about-ak-47-were-
the-ak-47-really-designed-by-hugo-schmeisser/)

